# Sorry, My Car, My Stuff!



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

So sick and tired of paxholes expecting us to haul their stuff, big and small. My hatch area is usually full of my own
various possessions, so don't complain if your crap won't fit. Hey, it's my car so my stuff takes precedence.
This is rideshare, meaning we're willing to give you a ride without the expectation of hauling along tangible goods of various quantities and/or dimensions.
I'm not UberUhaul, UberMover, UberCourier, UberLaundry, UberAnythingElseYouFeelLikeThrowing InMyCar...etc!
PS: exceptions can be made with a courtesy text asking if I have room for whatever you have.
Did I leave anything out?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

And that’s why you’ll get random negative ratings and false reports. Most Uber’s provide room for two suitcases that are normal sized, anymore and they need an XL, if your car has stuff in the trunk area unorganized then you didn’t prepare your car right. They have all kinds of stuff now, my last car was a small suv and I got organizers to hang on the rear seat for my junk. They don’t expect zero stuff in the cargo area but mostly free of clutter, ie they can see the floor mat mostly. Before you start driving if your part time just take all that extra stuff out and leave it at home. It’s suppose to be a somewhat profession experience and you don’t go walking into subway and seeing employees putting up a cot and putting their furniture in the store. If you treat your car like what you expect other drivers to show up in then you’ll do fine, if you treat it like your giving your buddy a ride you’ll do bad, your buddies don’t tip and neither will your passengers


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I tell them they need to tip for the extra loading/unloading time.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> I tell them they need to tip for the extra loading/unloading time.


If it’s just a couple of suitcases it should take less then a minute. If it’s anything else that’s not normal travel stuff then tell them it’s not a uhaul and cancel


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> And that’s why you’ll get random negative ratings and false reports. Most Uber’s provide room for two suitcases that are normal sized, anymore and they need an XL, if your car has stuff in the trunk area unorganized then you didn’t prepare your car right. They have all kinds of stuff now, my last car was a small suv and I got organizers to hang on the rear seat for my junk. They don’t expect zero stuff in the cargo area but mostly free of clutter, ie they can see the floor mat mostly. Before you start driving if your part time just take all that extra stuff out and leave it at home. It’s suppose to be a somewhat profession experience and you don’t go walking into subway and seeing employees putting up a cot and putting their furniture in the store. If you treat your car like what you expect other drivers to show up in then you’ll do fine, if you treat it like your giving your buddy a ride you’ll do bad, your buddies don’t tip and neither will your passengers


Noted. Thanks, doing just fine with this gig!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

NicFit said:


> If it’s just a couple of suitcases it should take less then a minute. If it’s anything else that’s not normal travel stuff then tell them it’s not a uhaul and cancel


If it’s just a couple of suitcases, then I guess the tip doesn’t need to be too big. If it’s a lot, I should cancel?? Why? I drove all the way there on my dime. I don’t mind hauling those crap around if I get paid for it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a plug-in hybrid. Way better mpg and way less trunk space for pax' shit due to the battery. Win win if you ask me.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

You lack empathy AND a clean car dude....


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So sick and tired of paxholes expecting us to haul their stuff, big and small. My hatch area is usually full of my own
> various possessions, so don't complain if your crap won't fit. Hey, it's my car so my stuff takes precedence.
> This is rideshare, meaning we're willing to give you a ride without the expectation of hauling along tangible goods of various quantities and/or dimensions.
> I'm not UberUhaul, UberMover, UberCourier, UberLaundry, UberAnythingElseYouFeelLikeThrowing InMyCar...etc!
> ...


You forgot Uber Ambulance. We're supposed to be ER drivers 😁


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

btone31 said:


> You forgot Uber Ambulance. We're supposed to be ER drivers 😁


Very true. It's happened to me!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> You lack empathy AND a clean car dude....


😂 and I lose sleep because of it!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TobyD said:


> If it’s just a couple of suitcases, then I guess the tip doesn’t need to be too big. If it’s a lot, I should cancel?? Why? I drove all the way there on my dime. I don’t mind hauling those crap around if I get paid for it.


I wonder if Mr. Uber’s Guber agrees. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I wonder if Mr. Uber’s Guber agrees. 🤣🤣🤣


Ha, probably.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

a post highlighting your unprofessionalism is not a badge of honor....lol...what a joke


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I have a plug-in hybrid. Way better mpg and way less trunk space for pax' shit due to the battery. Win win if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 598003


Like that I'm going to build something like that to hide all my stuff. Then tell pax is all the batteries and solar stuff. They won't know if my car is hybrid or not. LoL


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> a post highlighting your unprofessionalism is not a badge of honor....lol...what a joke


Another in a very looooong line of unempathetic RS drivers....U/L should dash in an empathy trainings (along with their other trainings) for these drivers who just "dont fit in", so to say.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Another in a very looooong line of unempathetic RS drivers....U/L should dash in an empathy trainings (along with their other trainings) for these drivers who just "dont fit in", so to say.


A slide show and a youtube video cannot teach/train empathy. Empathy is earned. Paxholes have earned very little empathy by merely using an exploitive service like Uber. When I was poor, I sure as hell couldn't afford a $19 fare for a 2.3 mile trip to work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

UbaBrah said:


> I have a plug-in hybrid. Way better mpg and way less trunk space for pax' shit due to the battery. Win win if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 598003


WTF is that , a fusion hybrid energeeeee?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

When you get paid to do something you’re a professional driver. You need to have room in your car for 2 suitcases for airport trips. If not you’re unprofessional. As a passenger, I would cancel the trip if my 2 suitcases didn’t fit in the car, and not pay the cancellation fee, as I would report the car couldn’t support the bare minimum. Now I’m in agreement if they think we are Uhaul. I made that mistake once, it was a to of crap, had to use the front seat, and she was going to Bethlehem PA, and there’s no chance of a trip back to NJ. It was clearly a rookie mistake, and now when I see a ton of crap, I tell them they need XL, drive a block away, let the timer run out and cancel due to to many items.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got the ping. It was close. I popped it and started moving. Less than a minute.

She's toes on curb with a big miliarty style duffel bag leaned up against her. Now, its middle of the day so I don't usually lock up. This time the door was locked and l left it locked. Pulled up, lowered the window and said, "Hi. Where we going today?" 
She said, "To the laundrymat."

And then it hit me. The smell of shit wafted into my car from the open window.
I pointed to the bag and said, "To wash the baby diapers?"

She nodded. I said, "Oh no to the power of hell'' as the window rolled up.
As I rolled away I turned up a tune on the radio ... "These Boots Are Made For Walking" by Nancy Sinatra.

Buh bye.

PS: Who the hell washes cloth baby diapers these days? I wonder if she uses a Kotex or a rag ... probably a Mennonite.
Needs to take that bag down to the river and bang em on a rock.
SMH


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> You need to have room in your car for 2 suitcases for airport trips.


Wrong. This is RS, not taxi! So you'd report me? WGAF! I'd still get the fee, even if you got a refund. Once a rookie, always a rookie 😘


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wrong. This is RS, not taxi! So you'd report me? WGAF! I'd still get the fee, even if you got a refund. Once a rookie, always a rookie 😘


 As a passenger I’m not paying a cancellation fee because a reasonable amount of luggage won’t fit in your car, so yes I’m reporting this. You’re paid to do something that makes you a professional, act professional. It’s not unreasonable to have room for 2 suitcases.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> As a passenger I’m not paying a cancellation fee because a reasonable amount of luggage won’t fit in your car, so yes I’m reporting this. You’re paid to do something that makes you a professional, act professional. It’s not unreasonable to have room for 2 suitcases.


We are NOT professionals. RS driving is a casual endeavor that utilizes untrained people with extra time on their hands. Taxi drivers are trained, licenced, driving professionals, recognized in the transportation industry. Further, you missed my point of how completely irrelevant your complaint is, as no harm/disciplinary action would come to the driver - he/she would still get paid and continue to drive. Lastly, there is always available room for your luggage on your lap. Good day! 😐


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> We are NOT professionals. RS driving is a casual endeavor that utilizes untrained people with extra time on their hands. Taxi drivers are trained, licenced, driving professionals, recognized in the transportation industry. Further, you missed my point of how completely irrelevant your complaint is, as no harm/disciplinary action would come to the driver - he/she would still get paid and continue to drive. Lastly, there is always available room for your luggage on your lap. Good day! 😐


‘I know you wouldn’t care, but if I was your passenger and you asked me to put luggage on my lap, I’d tell you to **** off and report you to Uber as I’m going to be certain you’re not collecting a dime off me. You seem to not understand the concept that if you’re paid to do something it makes you a professional. It’s drivers like you that give Uber a bad reputation. Im not saying you have to bend over backwards for them, but they are paying you, threat them with some respect.

With your mentality it won’t be long before you’re deactivated


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> With your mentality it won’t be long before you’re deactivated


😂😂😅😅😅
5 years strong, Buddy.
6 attempts by paxholes to deactivate me, all unsuccessful. I'm just too wise, and shifty. 
💪😎


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😂😂😅😅😅
> 5 years strong, Buddy.
> 6 attempts by paxholes to deactivate me, all unsuccessful. I'm just too wise, and shifty.
> 💪😎


7 is the magic number. Good luck in your next job, I hope you have a boss that understands that you do things your way, and no one will tell you differently


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Good luck in your next job, I hope you have a bos


That's just it. I haven't had a "boss" since I was 23. As for your "good luck" you can keep it......on your lap!


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That's just it. I haven't had a "boss" since I was 23. As for your "good luck" you can keep it......on your lap!


Ha ha, that’s actually clever. I’m shocked


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> You’re paid to do something that makes you a professional, act professional. It’s not unreasonable to have room for 2 suitcases.



*"PROFESSIONAL"? *You want "professional" for Uber's and Lyft's garbage rates? Anyone who wants "professional" can ride in my cab, pay those rates and pay them _directly to me_. F*ub*a*r* does not get the first penny, unless it is Uber Taxi. Even then I am getting cab rates and get them at one hundred per-cent of my meter (in this market, the Uber Taxi rider pays a two dollar user fee to Uber). For Uber's and Lyft's forty years out of date rates, they get point A to point B and point A to point B, only.





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> We are NOT professionals. RS driving is a casual endeavor that utilizes untrained people with extra time on their hands.


_Correctamundo! _I am a "professional" when I am behind the wheel of my cab. They are paying for me to be "professional". Neither Uber nor Lyft are paying for me to be "professional". Thus, when I am behind the wheel of my Uber/Lyft car, _I ain't no per-fesh-uh-null_. If these customers want _me_ to be "professional", they can pay _me _to do that. 





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Taxi drivers are trained, licenced, driving professionals, recognized in the transportation industry.


...........and those who want that "professionalism" can pay for it.






ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’m going to be certain you’re not collecting a dime off me.


Most of the customers get a refund on their first cancel fee or two. We do not care if that is what F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* want to do. All that we care is that we get paid.






ScoobyDooFan said:


> if you’re paid to do something it makes you a professional.












ScoobyDooFan said:


> It’s drivers like you that give Uber a bad reputation.



Uber earns its bad name on its own. It needs no help from its drivers.




ScoobyDooFan said:


> I hope you have a boss that understands that you do things your way, and no one will tell you differently


According to Uber and Lyft, we are _independent contractors_. Your complaint about our "doing things [our] way" is________________________________________________?


If you want to be an Uber Boy Scout or Lyft Camp Fire Girl, that is your business. Do not expect that all of us want the same.


I can predict a subsequent reply to this. It will be one that I have read or heard more than once previous to this posting.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *"PROFESSIONAL"? *You want "professional" for Uber's and Lyft's garbage rates? Anyone who wants "professional" can ride in my cab, pay those rates and pay them _directly to me_. F*ub*a*r* does not get the first penny, unless it is Uber Taxi. Even then I am getting cab rates and get them at one hundred per-cent of my meter (in this market, the Uber Taxi rider pays a two dollar user fee to Uber). For Uber's and Lyft's forty years out of date rates, they get point A to point B and point A to point B, only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ****ing dare you accuse me of being an Uber bootlicker, personally I don’t give a shit if the company crashes and burns. But that doesn’t mean you should be unprofessional and expect people to carry luggage on their laps. Don’t care for Uber, leave. It’s that simple. Even though Uber is crap pay, I make a decent living in my market with bonuses and quests. I said decent not great, but my bills are paid and I take off whenever I want. Just because you ants can’t make a decent living no need to take your frustrations out on paying passengers, especially if they’re not paxholes. You guys will never get it, or you work in a market with many paxholes, if that’s the case, I wonder if your shitty attitude made them paxholes. Because I’m my market I get a paxhole maybe once a week, I’m at under 1% paxholes


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> How dare you accuse me of being an Uber bootlicker,





Another Uber Driver said:


> *If* you want to be an Uber Boy Scout......................


 (emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> that doesn’t mean you should be unprofessional and expect people to carry luggage on their laps.



I was addressing more your insistence on "professionalism" than @Guido-TheKillerPimp 's expectation that a customer would put a suitcase on his lap. Anyone who expects superstandard (is there such a word?) service from someone who is being paid substandard rates is being, at best, unrealistic.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> Don’t care for Uber, leave. It’s that simple.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Another Uber Driver said:


> I can predict a subsequent reply to this. It will be one that I have read or heard more than once previous to this posting.


_HOW _did I know that this was coming? _Duu-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-h gee, Tennessee...................._

We can start with "people who make statements like this do it with no basis for making them. If there is no other reason for this, there is the simple fact that the people who make such statements direct them at people whom they do not know or whose situations they do not know."




ScoobyDooFan said:


> Just because you ants *can’t make a decent living*


 (emphasis mine)

If we pass over your showing that you do not even know what an "ant" is, I can thank you for proving the point that I made immediately _supra_: you do not know me; do not know my situation.

Without revealing too much, do kindly permit me to inform you that my Uber/Lyft car is paid off, my cab is paid in full and my mortgage on my house in one of the most overpriced real estate markets in the country is current and always has been (except for the one time that the post office misdirected the payment. Even then I got it in electronically before the grace period expired. When the original payment finally showed up at the bank's offices, of course, instead of returning it to me as I had directed, they deposited the cheque, anyhow. It cleared, as has every cheque that I _ever_ have written).




ScoobyDooFan said:


> no need to take your frustrations out on paying passengers,


I was addressing more your expectation, and that of far too many customers, that we should render limousine service when we are being paid rates comparable to what the _Matatu _drivers in Kenya receive. As for "taking out frustrations", I know from where Ol' Guido is coming thus I was addressing his statements less.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> especially if they’re not paxholes.


Even if they _are_ misbehaving, you must keep in mind that both Uber and Lyft penalise you for standing up for yourself to some Passenger From Hell. You conduct yourself accordingly.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> You guys will never get it,


Oh I "get it" allright. There _ain't_ much that you or anyone else on these Boards can tell me about ground transportation for hire, if for no other reason than I have been at this too long. Further, you would do well to keep in mind that many of us started out trying to render a high standard of service. The repeated pay cuts, horrid mistreatment from both public and TNCs have made us survivors more than a little jaded.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> or you work in a market with many paxholes,


I do. There were passengers with ridiculous demands when T. Kalanick was sitting in a detention hall in some California middle school.




ScoobyDooFan said:


> if that’s the case,


It is.





ScoobyDooFan said:


> I wonder if your shitty attitude made them paxholes.


Marry, Sirrah, it was _their_ [poo-poo] attitude that they had even before there was such a thing as Uber or Lyft that made them "_paxholes_". If nothing else, Uber and Lyft encouraged their _paxholiness _with its advertisements, e-Mails, advisories.




ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’m my market I get a paxhole maybe once a week



How fortunate for you............................. I do not know the market in Jersey, although I do have family there, so I am not unfamiliar with Jersey. I do not drive there, though, so I can not make too many statements about working there. Suffice it to state that if I get only one horrid customer a day, I am doing well. To be sure, the majority of customers are "acceptable". You show up, they come out, you verify the address, you take them there, they get out of the car. What more can anyone expect? I get far more jerks in my Uber/Lyft car in one year than I have gotten in five in my cab. In the cab, similar applies. The hand goes up (or I pull up to my call); the customer boards; I ask (or confirm) the address; I carry him to the address; he pays (AND TIPS, most of the time); he disembarks. What more should I expect? This is the case for most of the customers.

Despite the above, you get far more jerks in the Uber/Lyft car. Even if you compare Uber Taxi to UberX users, you get far fewer jerks or Rocket Scientists who use Uber Taxi. Consider this: an event breaks. The UberX user stands in front of the venue, where streets are closed for a two block radius and wonders why his ride has not arrived. The Uber Taxi user walks not only the two blocks to an open street, but walks a couple of blocks farther from the venue so that he does not have to wait while his ride fights traffic.

As a final note, I have noticed that there are far more demanding passengers who use Uber Taxi than hail, use Curb or simply call a cab. Could it be something in the character or the Uber user? I have not tried to figure out that one, Y-E-T.

Funny, the most demanding passengers are those who are riding to or from medical facilities on some sort of welfare or facility account. Despite the rules that require these users to get only Point A to Point B service, still, they think that they are going to turn you into their private chauffeur for the morning/afternoon on the facility's or the government's dime. These people seem to have carried this attitude over to Uber/Lyft. Lyft even gives the driver a notification that trips like these are "Point A to Point B, *only*" and specify that no stops, deviations or changes are permitted". Still, you get three or four blocks from the facility and they want to change everything, despite their acknowledging at pickup that it is Point A to Point B, ONLY, and no, they do not get to stop even for a pack of cigarets at the gas station a block from their residence that is on the way, anyhow.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You mean i cant load my cockroach infested household goods in the trunk, backseat and front seat?

Think about the community man......

And you can add bedbugs to that.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

First: 
AGAIN, I find myself saying this. RS drivers are NOT professionals. We're randos deciding to be nice and giving rides to other randos and making gas money back to do so. 

Second: 
I'm a natural empath. I have uber to thank for one thing. It's taught me how to throw the off switch on that s*it.

Third: 
We are required to provide SEAT SPACE to pax. The rest of the car is up to our discretion. As someone who drives a full sized pickup, I'm never wanting for bag space. HOWEVER, when I drove my Pathfinder, I had some stuff in the back that I required myself to have while driving. Water/snacks in case of emergency, an emergency car/first aid kit, a small tool kit with everything necessary for anything from tire changes/repair to a radiator repair, one of those little space heaters, some bungie cords and nylon ropes, a portable jump box with aux power air compressor and converter built in... It all fit with still room for a reasonable amount of bags from someone else, and I frequented the airport without much issue.

It's MY car. If you have a problem with me being well prepared in MY car, start hoofin' it. 

Fourth: 
As a rando in my car going from point a to point b, its expected that you not annoy me with stupid wants like listening to Tay-Tay or JT on your .5 mile journey. Its also highly unbecoming to ask me for an aux cord. My truck is a 2017. Its now insulted by the insinuation that you would DARE call it so far behind in tech. 

Fifth: 
Unless you've put it down as an official stop, it ain't happening. 


I'm not being mean. I have basic human rights and freedoms. My right to the above is included. No one is MAKING anyone else ride in my car. THEY are making the conscious decision to take a ride in someone else's property and either not driving or not owning a car to drive. The least they can do is respect that other person's wishes on how to treat their property and selves.


As for why I continue to drive? Easy. While everyone is hiring, not every job is for every person. Being in the automotive field, I'm NOT going to work for Ross. I'll keep plugging through job applications until I get an offer I like. Sometimes, I'll have too much experience. Sometimes, I won't have enough experience. But I'm not going to downsell myself to flipping burgers. 
And I'm not really in a rush to go back into the work field. As an engine/speed tech, I have a NICE egg saved up. 
The only reason I really want to work at all is...boredom. I ENJOY working on cars. And I'm a damn socialite. I NEED to talk to people, and/or be doing something to be happy. And I'm not much of a drinker. So... 

I complain, yeah. Its called venting. Because, honestly, one can only handle an intake of so much stupid before one needs to let it out. When I started doing this the first time I got hurt on the job, I was making double. The same amount I am now in half the time. I've watched them cut my pay three, four, maybe more times. Goodbye 80/20. Then goodbye 75/25. I'm still finding it easy to make my money. Just not AS easy. And sometimes when I think about the fact that it isn't my fault that it isn't as easy, it makes me a little angry. So I vent.
Some nights are rough. You get alpha males thinking they can get one off on you because you're female and not realizing that YOU're ALSO ALPHA. Or drunks that don't want to listen because they were irresponsible with their own existences and their friends expect YOU to babysit. You get those days when you cancel half your requests because of people's lack of comprehension. 

Here, for example, is an ACTUAL convo that I had with a Karen during a parade event: 

Pax: _slurring_ "Hello, Uber driver person?"
Me: "Yes ma'am. I'm at the intersection parked one car back waiting for you."
Pax: "But WHY aren't you HERE?"
Me: _pausing, wondering if this would be worth it_ _Slow and annoyed_ "...because you're location...Is in the middle of a parade route?"
Pax: "But I paid for you to pick me up door to door! I don't understand why you won't come to me!"
Me: _Enjoying her anguish just a bit and with a little added lilt_ "Because the zone is barricaded ma'am."
Pax: _Getting louder and more obnoxious_ "WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING?!"
Me: _Clears throat, and deadpan_ "I don't think the police would be very happy if I turned my truck into a battering ram against their expensive barricades. Even if it is to pick up your queenliness." _Hangs up and cancels_

So YEAH. Sometimes at the end of a long day of ^ that crap, we like to vent to each other. Whine it out. Enjoy other people's daily issues. 

I'm HONESTLY glad that you've had such an amazingly smooth time driving for this company. Put a few more thousand rides and a few more years under your belt with a few more price cuts. I wanna hear your tune then.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

current card holder of a Taxi license. Does that make me schlep then?

Have some pride in what you do man. Even if its shoveling shit.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So sick and tired of paxholes expecting us to haul their stuff, big and small. My hatch area is usually full of my own
> various possessions, so don't complain if your crap won't fit. Hey, it's my car so my stuff takes precedence.
> This is rideshare, meaning we're willing to give you a ride without the expectation of hauling along tangible goods of various quantities and/or dimensions.
> I'm not UberUhaul, UberMover, UberCourier, UberLaundry, UberAnythingElseYouFeelLikeThrowing InMyCar...etc!
> ...


Stop being a dic head and move your stuff... Are you homeless or something why you got to carry so much with you when you log on you are agreeing that your car is being used for commercial purposes meaning that your customers come first


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Stop being a dic head and move your stuff... Are you homeless or something why you got to carry so much with you when you log on you are agreeing that your car is being used for commercial purposes meaning that your customers come first


Stop posting your worthless opinions. Get a life, and a girlfriend.........if you're lucky!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Stop posting your worthless opinions. Get a life, and a girlfriend.........if you're lucky!


🤗


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> First:
> AGAIN, I find myself saying this. RS drivers are NOT professionals. We're randos deciding to be nice and giving rides to other randos and making gas money back to do so.
> 
> Second:
> ...


9th: you have too much time on your hand and I really think you need a psych evaluation 👀


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> When you get paid to do something you’re a professional driver. You need to have room in your car for 2 suitcases for airport trips. If not you’re unprofessional. As a passenger, I would cancel the trip if my 2 suitcases didn’t fit in the car, and not pay the cancellation fee, as I would report the car couldn’t support the bare minimum. Now I’m in agreement if they think we are Uhaul. I made that mistake once, it was a to of crap, had to use the front seat, and she was going to Bethlehem PA, and there’s no chance of a trip back to NJ. It was clearly a rookie mistake, and now when I see a ton of crap, I tell them they need XL, drive a block away, let the timer run out and cancel due to to many items.


What’s the user agreement say about number and size of bags a driver is required to accommodate for a UX trip?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What’s the user agreement say about number and size of bags a driver is required to accommodate for a UX trip?


It's don't get in this line of work if you are a immature man child


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

#1husler said:


> You lack empathy AND a clean car dude....





#1husler said:


> Another in a very looooong line of unempathetic RS drivers....


Empathy at IDGAF rates is self defeating.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> 9th: you have too much time on your hand and I really think you need a psych evaluation 👀


Rofl... I don't need a psyche evaluation. I need people to use their common sense, develop a sense of decency, and act like rational human beings. As opposed to the 'woke' cretins they've become who think they own everything they touch.

Maybe I'd be a bit more open to compromise if I wasn't the only one expected to give something up.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Rofl... I don't need a psyche evaluation. I need people to use their common sense, develop a sense of decency, and act like rational human beings. As opposed to the 'woke' cretins they've become who think they own everything they touch.
> 
> Maybe I'd be a bit more open to compromise if I wasn't the only one expected to give something up.


I don't tell grown people what to do but my humble opinion you should just ride with less stuff in your car just in case the passenger need room for their luggage and don't create unnecessary headaches unnecessary problems... some passengers have groceries some passengers have luggage... it's a fact of life... Theyre big problems they're small problems theyre imaginary problems.. what do you consider this?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I don't tell grown people what to do but my humble opinion you should just ride with less stuff in your car just in case the passenger need room for their luggage and don't create unnecessary headaches unnecessary problems... some passengers have groceries some passengers have luggage... it's a fact of life... Theyre big problems they're small problems theyre imaginary problems.. what do you consider this?


Or, maybe they should learn how to pack better? My survival pack isn't just unnecessary crap littering my trunk. They are things that everyone SHOULD have in their vehicles. You know. So they aren't stranded. Or if they are stranded, that they aren't stranded without water, nutrients and warmth.
I'm not compromising safely for overpackers. Its not my responsibility to sacrifice for those unable to be responsible for themselves.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> How ****ing dare you accuse me of being an Uber bootlicker, personally I don’t give a shit if the company crashes and burns. But that doesn’t mean you should be unprofessional and expect people to carry luggage on their laps. Don’t care for Uber, leave. It’s that simple. Even though Uber is crap pay, I make a decent living in my market with bonuses and quests. I said decent not great, but my bills are paid and I take off whenever I want. Just because you ants can’t make a decent living no need to take your frustrations out on paying passengers, especially if they’re not paxholes. You guys will never get it, or you work in a market with many paxholes, if that’s the case, I wonder if your shitty attitude made them paxholes. Because I’m my market I get a paxhole maybe once a week, I’m at under 1% paxholes


Don't take this the wrong way, but you seem a little angry.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Or, maybe they should learn how to pack better? My survival pack isn't just unnecessary crap littering my trunk. They are things that everyone SHOULD have in their vehicles. You know. So they aren't stranded. Or if they are stranded, that they aren't stranded without water, nutrients and warmth.
> I'm not compromising safely for overpackers. Its not my responsibility to sacrifice for those unable to be responsible for themselves.


I guess people like you is what people be talking about when they say Uber drivers are weird.. how far away from home do you travel that you need a whole survival kit that takes up your entire trunk I got a survival kit that fits in a book bad that I tucks away out of the way of space that my passengers may need ..you definitely got the wrong attitude for working with the public.... You are like a firefighter who refused to put out fires.. just take your silly azz somewhere else and stop working with the public nobody ain't got time for your bulsht...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Or, maybe they should learn how to pack better? My survival pack isn't just unnecessary crap littering my trunk. They are things that everyone SHOULD have in their vehicles. You know. So they aren't stranded. Or if they are stranded, that they aren't stranded without water, nutrients and warmth.
> I'm not compromising safely for overpackers. Its not my responsibility to sacrifice for those unable to be responsible for themselves.


I bet you I can describe you... you don't tan in the summer your about 5'6 at least 220 lb you wear Crocs and house clothes when you drive.. you feel like showering too much takes away your natural oils and you're just not going to do it ..you have a dog and you have dog hair all over your clothes and your car... You either vape or chew tobacco and you got male pattern baldness🤔


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I guess people like you is what people be talking about when they say Uber drivers are weird.. how far away from home do you travel that you need a whole survival kit that takes up your entire trunk I got a survival kit that fits in a book bad that I tucks away out of the way of space that my passengers may need ..you definitely got the wrong attitude for working with the public.... You are like a firefighter who refused to put out fires.. just take your silly azz somewhere else and stop working with the public nobody ain't got time for your bulsht...


Actually, I already stated that there was still PLENTY of room for someone to put a REASONABLE amount of cargo in the hatch. Its not my job to move you and your life. I have room to get you to an airport for your two week trip to Maui. I'm not a moving truck.
In answer to your question, I regularly take road trips that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Sometimes cross country. I own a nicely built 4WD and I like using it.
Also, the public love me. I regularly make more money in tips a night than I do on app. Even have private clients that I drive under MY LLC, insurance and CDL. 
But you know what they say assumptions make you. 😀 



Ummm5487 said:


> I bet you I can describe you... you don't tan in the summer your about 5'6 at least 220 lb you wear Crocs and house clothes when you drive.. you feel like showering too much takes away your natural oils and you're just not going to do it ..you have a dog and you have dog hair all over your clothes and your car... You either vape or chew tobacco and you got male pattern baldness🤔


Actually, I'm female, 5'5 and weigh about a hundred pounds less. Shower twice a day thanks my side work as an engine tech, own cats, and while I can drink my weight in booze at a good party, I've never touched anything related to tobacco and HATE vaping. I'm also the type that would rather take my truck off roading than waste time sitting on the beach or in a tanning salon.
Again, you know what they say about assumptions. Better you than me I suppose.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I already stated that there was still PLENTY of room for someone to put a REASONABLE amount of cargo in the hatch. Its not my job to move you and your life. I have room to get you to an airport for your two week trip to Maui. I'm not a moving truck.
> In answer to your question, I regularly take road trips that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Sometimes cross country. I own a nicely built 4WD and I like using it.
> Also, the public love me. I regularly make more money in tips a night than I do on app. Even have private clients that I drive under MY LLC, insurance and CDL.
> But you know what they say assumptions make you. 😀
> ...


Well God bless you!!!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I already stated that there was still PLENTY of room for someone to put a REASONABLE amount of cargo in the hatch. Its not my job to move you and your life. I have room to get you to an airport for your two week trip to Maui. I'm not a moving truck.
> In answer to your question, I regularly take road trips that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Sometimes cross country. I own a nicely built 4WD and I like using it.
> Also, the public love me. I regularly make more money in tips a night than I do on app. Even have private clients that I drive under MY LLC, insurance and CDL.
> But you know what they say assumptions make you. 😀
> ...


I'm a assuming ass🤗


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I already stated that there was still PLENTY of room for someone to put a REASONABLE amount of cargo in the hatch. Its not my job to move you and your life. I have room to get you to an airport for your two week trip to Maui. I'm not a moving truck.
> In answer to your question, I regularly take road trips that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Sometimes cross country. I own a nicely built 4WD and I like using it.
> Also, the public love me. I regularly make more money in tips a night than I do on app. Even have private clients that I drive under MY LLC, insurance and CDL.
> But you know what they say assumptions make you. 😀
> ...


Well at least I got the height almost correct.. you got to give credit where credit is due 🧐


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually, I already stated that there was still PLENTY of room for someone to put a REASONABLE amount of cargo in the hatch. Its not my job to move you and your life. I have room to get you to an airport for your two week trip to Maui. I'm not a moving truck.
> In answer to your question, I regularly take road trips that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Sometimes cross country. I own a nicely built 4WD and I like using it.
> Also, the public love me. I regularly make more money in tips a night than I do on app. Even have private clients that I drive under MY LLC, insurance and CDL.
> But you know what they say assumptions make you. 😀
> ...


So 5'5 and 120? you sound like the girl of my dreams.. let's run off into the sunset together😍


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> So 5'5 and 120? you sound like the girl of my dreams.. let's run off into the sunset together😍


Roflmao, you're adorable. I can't even be irritated anymore.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I got the ping. It was close. I popped it and started moving. Less than a minute.
> 
> She's toes on curb with a big miliarty style duffel bag leaned up against her. Now, its middle of the day so I don't usually lock up. This time the door was locked and l left it locked. Pulled up, lowered the window and said, "Hi. Where we going today?"
> She said, "To the laundrymat."
> ...


I got you beat!Picked up a couple at a motel years ago with bags of laundry and on the ride they tell me their house caught fire.When i opened my trunk it smelled like smoke and the smell didn't go away for quite some time!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Note from Mods: In honor of Guido's success in their other endeavors we are reviving all their past threads.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What’s the user agreement say about number and size of bags a driver is required to accommodate for a UX trip?











Uber Luggage: Capacity Guide + Policy & Restrictions


Getting an Uber with the right luggage space is not easy. Take a look at our guide and learn more about Uber luggage and car seats option.




bestreferraldriver.com


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

In that article I chuckled at the fact Uber tells you a taxi charges PWR BAG...

Lmaoshidmsat


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber Luggage: Capacity Guide + Policy & Restrictions
> 
> 
> Getting an Uber with the right luggage space is not easy. Take a look at our guide and learn more about Uber luggage and car seats option.
> ...


Ya but, that’s a third-party site, is very vague, and nonspecific.

I want to know what our T&C tells us we must have capacity for in terms of bag sizes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya but, that’s a third-party site, is very vague, and nonspecific.
> 
> I want to know what our T&C tells us we must have capacity for in terms of bag sizes.


Exactly..... They don't tell you


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

UbaBrah said:


> I have a plug-in hybrid. Way better mpg and way less trunk space for pax' shit due to the battery. Win win if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 598003


I have the same car and tbh I love it when I pull up to someone’s house and they roll out sh.. tons of baggage heading for the airport! I pop the trunk and the first thing they see is that huge Plug In hybrid rubber placement sticker and then the small trunk space for all their sh..! I love seeing their expression. As the husband dutifully attempts to make everything fit knowing full well he’s gonna have to ask another man (me) if it’s alright to put one or more smaller suitcases in the front seat (to which I say yes). It is at that moment, he knows he phkd up! I then take control of his wife as she realizes that it is I who is in command and control!! Lol, ok that was my short story fantasy for the day but I do like watching the guy struggle and no I do NOT offer assistance when a man is there! What am I gay?!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

101Uber said:


> I have the same car and tbh I love it when I pull up to someone’s house and they roll out sh.. tons of baggage heading for the airport! I pop the trunk and the first thing they see is that huge Plug In hybrid rubber placement sticker and then the small trunk space for all their sh..! I love seeing their expression. As the husband dutifully attempts to make everything fit knowing full well he’s gonna have to ask another man (me) if it’s alright to put one or more smaller suitcases in the front seat (to which I say yes). It is at that moment, he knows he phkd up! I then take control of his wife as she realizes that it is I who is in command and control!! Lol, ok that was my short story fantasy for the day but I do like watching the guy struggle and no I do NOT offer assistance when a man is there! What am I gay?!


I dont know what gay might have to do with it
These asshats dont care about your paint or that trunk seal either and will treat your car like a loading dock. I dont want mine f'ed up so I load the car...


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont know what gay might have to do with it
> These asshats dont care about your paint or that trunk seal either and will treat your car like a loading dock. I dont want mine f'ed up so I load the car...


You loading paxholes junk in your trunk will have practically no impact on the schlepp giving you a tip so why bother? Makes no sense and if you don’t want your car phkd up, you should have picked a different line of work.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

101Uber said:


> You loading paxholes junk in your trunk will have practically no impact on the schlepp giving you a tip so why bother? Makes no sense and if you don’t want your car phkd up, you should have picked a different line of work.


If your bumper is already messed up 
it doesnt make a difference.. 
I buy 2 year old cars and sell em 
after I have ruined them. I dont need any help because they are lazy. 
I had some paxhole reach into my trunk 
and help himself to a bag of chips
I had back there once too. 
So yea them stealing out of it
isnt acceptable either....


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You mean i cant load my cockroach infested household goods in the trunk, backseat and front seat?
> 
> Think about the community man......
> 
> And you can add bedbugs to that.


Once when I had a van I let some dude put a box in the back that he pulled from his garage and it had a tree frog in it because later that day it jumped on my leg and I almost crashed. 

Just recently I pulled up to place and the dude had a lawnmower in the box and was returning it to lowes. I told him no damn way. I didn’t want my car smelling like gasoline.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Very true. It's happened to me!


Gee, I understand that one. There’s been more than a few times of friends of a rider telling me how sick they are and needed to go home. I said “no” or they must have a friend (if they don’t look like they’ll vomit.

I easily tell them I’m not a nurse or the ambulance. I take sober people that know what they’re doing.

otherwise you can have a very drunk person passed out in your car, sick, accidentally cancelling while in route (and now you don’t know what to do with them).


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I tell them they need to tip for the extra loading/unloading time.


Pretty sure thats a tos violation. And you must get your "tip" up front or get a lot of "I'll tip on the app later"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Friend of mine told me that he and wifey went out to dinner last night.
She ordered a Margarita blended and was told that it would cost $3 extra to have it blended up.
True story.

I went to get a massage last week and the girl explained that 'extra' would cost $40 for tip. "No money, no funny."
True story.

But, it's illegal or somehow immoral for an Uber driver to ask for a few bucks extra for a long trip, or to load up a lot of luggage?


----------

